# Samsung said to release the Galaxy S5 in January



## RohanM (Oct 10, 2013)

According to Korean media outlets citing sources inside Samsung, the Galaxy S5 will see its official announcement in January next year. The earlier than expected release is dictated by the disappointing sales of the Galaxy S4.

It appears that despite the excellent sales performance of the flagship, Samsung is still not really pleased and think it could've done better. As a result, the company is pushing the Galaxy S5 release to mid-January, instead of March as was the case this year and May as it was in 2012.
The actual market availability of the next Samsung flagship is tipped for February, which makes sense if the actual announcement is pulled for the start of the year.
As far as actual specifications of the Galaxy S5 are concerned, Samsung is expected to debut its 64-bitExynos 5430 chip, which will feature 8 cores with Heterogeneous Multi-Processing capabilities.
The Samsung Galaxy S5 is tipped to boast an updated 16MP camera with enhanced low-light performance and optical image stabilization. Earlier, the company unveiled its ISOCELL image sensor, which is expected to debut on the upcoming flaghip.
All of the information above is nothing more than speculation and hasn't been confirmed by Samsung in any way. However, given that Samsung has pushed its last flagship 10 months after its predecessor, it won't be a surprise if we get another update just as quickly.

Source


----------



## root.king (Oct 10, 2013)

not interested


----------



## RohanM (Oct 10, 2013)

root.king said:


> not interested



Then move on.. No need to comment.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 10, 2013)

How much will the S4 price drop then!


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 10, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ...64-bitExynos 5430 chip



 is this a first in the industry ? 

Edit: Followed the link and here's a quote from GSM



> The 64-bit CPUs are a must-have for devices with 4GB or more RAM and there is a chance Android 4.4 KitKat brings 64-bit support. There is also a probability Samsung unveils a flagship with 4GB of RAM next year, since the Note 3 already has 3GB.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Here comes 7 inch phone with 16 cores


----------



## arpit60 (Oct 10, 2013)

well i am more interested in screen size , it should be more than 5.5 inches.


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> Here comes 7 inch phone with 16 cores



and still lags with *bloatware*


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 11, 2013)

amjath said:


> and still lags with *bloatware*



Straight Out-of-the-box


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 11, 2013)

Samsung always amazes us with its technology 

but they let us down by plastic casing and now prices and the damn touchwiz


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh please...Its like a friggin mill. One phone every year.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

RohanM said:


> According to Korean media outlets citing sources inside Samsung, the Galaxy S5 will see its official announcement in January next year. The earlier than expected release is dictated by the disappointing sales of the Galaxy S4.
> 
> It appears that despite the excellent sales performance of the flagship, Samsung is still not really pleased and think it could've done better. As a result, the company is pushing the Galaxy S5 release to mid-January, instead of March as was the case this year and May as it was in 2012.
> The actual market availability of the next Samsung flagship is tipped for February, which makes sense if the actual announcement is pulled for the start of the year.
> ...



Creating threads on stupid,most non-significant,stereotyped and possibly despised topic such as another damn phone from samsung with like thousand cores, 100GB ram, 22 feet display is not making any point here. Useless thread.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Creating threads on stupid,most non-significant,stereotyped and possibly despised topic such as another damn phone from samsung with like thousand cores, 100GB ram, 22 feet display is not making any point here. Useless thread.


If you think so, move on, instead of whining in this thread.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

Really missed the part who gave you the grave  authority on other's behalf, to decide where and when to move on? As the country is, this thread and the very forum is open to comments and criticism. Learn to receive and counter the same, instead of perceiving one-liner dictations as commands.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2013)

iMoved.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 11, 2013)

Faun said:


> iMoved.



Too bad. Same sh** different name. Well, that's what all phones these days are. :\


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Really missed the part who gave you the grave  authority on other's behalf, to decide where and when to move on? As the country is, this thread and the very forum is open to comments and criticism. Learn to receive and counter the same, instead of perceiving one-liner dictations as commands.



Yeah yeah whinning is now termed as critisizing.. BTW contructive critisism is fun to read and counter for rather than blantly ridiculing anything and everything on internet.

It might be an useless thread for people who already own a decent and very recent droid, but for someone who is using a Galaxy S (example), this thread will give him something to wait for instead of buying a S4 now. How about that?? ever thought about anybody else other than oneself??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2013)

seriously.. from 20yrs from now on we will see Galaxy S25

cellphone manufacturers should keep a 1yr or 2yr gap between each version


----------



## srkmish (Oct 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Creating threads on stupid,most non-significant,stereotyped and possibly despised topic such as another damn phone from samsung with like thousand cores, 100GB ram, 22 feet display is not making any point here. Useless thread.



Lol. Are you some anti samsung propagandist


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> Here comes 7 inch phone with 16 cores


Where it's mentoned as 7" screen? If it's 7, its more of a tablet.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Yeah yeah whinning is now termed as critisizing.. BTW contructive critisism is fun to read and counter for rather than blantly ridiculing anything and everything on internet.
> 
> It might be an useless thread for people who already own a decent and very recent droid, but for someone who is using a Galaxy S (example), this thread will give him something to wait for instead of buying a S4 now. How about that?? ever thought about anybody else other than oneself??



ever heard about Google where people easily finds petty information such as this? whats the point in making a thread out of it and then again expecting people who are naturally apathetic to such triviality to "move on" ? you're counter arguments are welcome, 'll be glad to see some though.

P.S. On a mature note, it does not take one person to post in some forum to "think" about themselves, there are better ways... I'm not a Samsung or Droid hater or an anti-Samsung god of WP-justice or whatever, i am simply asserting that Samsung releasing an S5 is so naive a subject that it could be dearly avoided to be discussed over.


----------



## josin (Oct 11, 2013)

This time no plastics please and please please change the look of the phone. (As a matter of fact I am still unable to identify grand from s3 from s4 by just looking at the back of it....grrrr)


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2013)

josin said:


> This time no plastics please and please please change the look of the phone. (As a matter of fact I am still unable to identify grand from s3 from s4 by just looking at the back of it....grrrr)



Samsung planning to release 2 types of phones, one with polycarbonate and other with premium material next year


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 12, 2013)

they really need to replace that cheap plastic with something better like aluminum or something otherwise they should stop charging premium prices :/


----------



## RohanM (Oct 14, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ever heard about Google where people easily finds petty information such as this? whats the point in making a thread out of it and then again expecting people who are naturally apathetic to such triviality to "move on" ? you're counter arguments are welcome, 'll be glad to see some though.
> 
> P.S. On a mature note, it does not take one person to post in some forum to "think" about themselves, there are better ways... I'm not a Samsung or Droid hater or an anti-Samsung god of WP-justice or whatever, i am simply asserting that Samsung releasing an S5 is so naive a subject that it could be dearly avoided to be discussed over.



This is an open forum.. I can post whatever i want. Got that. 
And it's not a useless post. If u don't like then just..... Move on.  or should i use more decent language for which i  I'm infamous here. As per ur stupid comment every one can find every info on Google then why this forum even exists...


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 14, 2013)

^ no they don't, there are collective information and derived and consolidated data on various subjects which are posted here with exclusive touch of wisdom from SMEs which are vague or scattered in internet and thats why the forum exists, and be careful on your threat of language to me, your notoriety does not scare me, if you could come up with solid informative articulation on the very purpose of this thread, i would rather fill it with more information, but being just mediocre enough to babble "move on..move on" is depicting your deficit of said knowledge.


----------



## Empirial (Oct 14, 2013)

Aarz Kiya Hai :

Ek Aur Naya Din
Ek Aur Nayi SAMSUNG GALAXY

Meri Padosan Ne Kal Shayad Pehni Thi
Pink Color Ki Maxi

Nahin Lag Rahi Thi Woh Kisi Angel Se Sexy
Coz Uske Haath Mein Tha Plastic Wala SAMSUNG GALAXY


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 14, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Aarz Kiya Hai :
> 
> Ek Aur Naya Din
> Ek Aur Nayi SAMSUNG GALAXY
> ...



someone...please give me a pack of bright-kill...i dont want to live in this planet anymore


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 14, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Aarz Kiya Hai :
> 
> Ek Aur Naya Din
> Ek Aur Nayi SAMSUNG GALAXY
> ...



Wah Wah


----------



## root.king (Oct 15, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Aarz Kiya Hai :
> 
> Ek Aur Naya Din
> Ek Aur Nayi SAMSUNG GALAXY
> ...



wa  waa wa  waa


----------



## roypurohit (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> is this a first in the industry ?
> 
> Edit: Followed the link and here's a quote from GSM



Not first in industry... iPhone 5S consist of 64 bit processor...



Empirial said:


> Aarz Kiya Hai :
> 
> Ek Aur Naya Din
> Ek Aur Nayi SAMSUNG GALAXY
> ...



Perfect...  Plastic wala galaxy...


----------

